# Oh My God PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok my dog Wolf is about 9 weeks old now, we've had him for about 3 weeks. The first couple days were fine but after that...well...it's been ****. I know GSD have an AWFUL "landshark" phase, but I'm not sure this is normal...when he started it happened all of a sudden, like someone flicked a switch. I tried dodging the bites and nasty snarles and say "NO!" (I tried yiping but he just bit harder) and give him a toy instead, but he spits the toys out and goes for me. I've bought him every type of kong, antler, bone, squeaker, etc. My arms are so badly beaten, torn, cut, and ripped apart. He got my face pretty good too. He is nice to strangers to a point then he goes to bite them. I say "NO!" and give him something else to chew. He has a puppy boxer friend the same age he plays with every day for like an hour or so, and I thought he'd learn bite inhibition, but apparently not...

I don't know what else to do. It's to the point where I can't pet him, touch him, or pick him up. I'm afraid of my own puppy, as silly as it sounds. Today I really just wanted to break down and cry. I love him sooo sooooooo much it's not even funny. I don't think it's possible for me to love anything as much as I love him, I'm so attatched I REALLY don't even want to THINK of giving him back to the breeder or to someone else. Is this intense aggressive behavior normal? I know to expect a long biting phase, but this bad?? No petting? No touching? I have him enrolled in puppy preschool so he interacts with more dogs (that starts on the 31st) so hopefully that will help, but now I'm worried he'll hurt the strangers. He's never as mean/aggressive with strangers as he is with me. What am i doing wrong??? It's not like I'm an awful abusinve mom that deserves this


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't worry! I could not pet or cuddle with my pup until he was 4-5 months old.

My arms and legs had bleeding scratches up and down them everyday. I waited tables at the time and people thought I was a 'cutter'.

I cried many,many times raising Rocky but it was all worth it!!

Search 'stop biting' in the search engine for the forum...it is one of the biggest topics!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

It sounds like he came home at 6wks? If so, he missed out on some valuable time with his littermates. Pups learn bite inhibition from mom and their siblings.

Are you just giving him a toy or are you making the toys exciting? One trick I've heard that works is to yelp loudly "ouch" and then walk away. Keep doing that any time he puts even a tooth on you and he will quickly learn that teeth = no playtime. 

also, it's likely that the boxer puppy plays just as rough and tumble as he does. Puppy skin IS a lot tougher than human skin.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, sounds normal..

Two things, more exercise! Get a red Kong ball and play fetch with him, swing a stuffed toy on a rope and let him chase.

When he heads for you with the teeth, say nothing, but turn away and ignore him. No attention when he's out of control. If you have to, walk out of the room (puppy gate an area so he can see you walk away.

Sounds like you got him at a very early age so Mom and litter mates didn't teach him any manners.

He's playing the only way he knows how. Teeth = hands and he wants your attention.

And, yes, this phase will pass.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Don't worry! I could not pet or cuddle with my pup until he was 4-5 months old.
> 
> My arms and legs had bleeding scratches up and down them everyday. I waited tables at the time and people thought I was a 'cutter'.
> 
> ...


OMG 4-5 months!? I hope it goes faster then that! I tried the yelping/saying something loud but it didn't work. I'll try *running* away from him when he's being a monster. Wolf is probably the only dog in the world that refuses to fetch or play with ropes or balls. He likes to run-it's the only time he's half decent to me, so we run ALOT every day no matter what. It really tuckers him out.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I really appreciate your help guys


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

1. Talk to your breeder. That is why you went to a breeder with experience. THAT is where you should be getting help.

2. DO NOT RUN FROM HIM!!!

You got a czech working puppy.....yes, he is mouthy and drivy. You will ramp up his drives making him chase you. Get a flirt pole with a washcloth or something for him to chase. 

Crate time, ex pen and toys. Redirect...have toys or the flirt pole. Start clicker/imprint training. Just tell him no very sternly when he manages to bite you.

If you do decide you have bitten off more than you can chew -   - then discuss that with the breeder as well.

Lee


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

My 13.5 week old Kaiya is the sweetest thing since sliced bread and I have NO complaints....EXCEPT the biting!! She was the alpha of her litter (although we got her at 8 weeks - not 6 weeks) and has a very strong will! She is my velcro puppy...which I love...but she also chews me more than anyone in the house!

I, too, have scratches, bite marks, etc. Check out my thread I posted last week: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/162846-my-ankles-calves-not-your-chewsticks.html

By the way...have you bought your pup bully sticks yet? I read how awesome they were on here but didn't try them until a week after we got her. I now call them her 'babysitting sticks'! They really do give me a break sometimes...she's so focused when she's chewing one of those that nothing breaks her concentration!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Totally totally normal. Kopper got my face a couple of times, and I have scars on my hands and arms that will be there for life.

When you redirect to the toy, don't _give_ him the toy. Keep a hold of it and just keep kind of stuffing it in his mouth, as a buffer between your skin and his teeth. Play with that flirtpole and wear his puppy butt out! 

And, like Roxy said, don't expect snuggles until he's 4 or 5 months old. It DOES get better!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This look familiar? You need to contact you breeder and get their help. You got a puppy from their lines....





 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html <---click that

Your puppy is exactly the kind we like for Schutzund,herding, and agility and is BRED to be what is making this so hard for you. You have a normal high drive GSD puppy.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

It's actually a huge relief that you guys have had a real hard time too, and it's normal. I never even heard of a bully stick, but I'm definitely trying them out this week!!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Your puppy is exactly the kind we like for Schutzund,herding, and agility and is BRED to be what is making this so hard for you. You have a normal high drive GSD puppy.


I definitely want to get him into Schutzund when he gets older.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

IMO this pup is too young to be given things like bully sticks, pig ears etc...those things are filled with perservatives....get a raw soupbone for him...one with NO gristle/cartilege caca on it...just the marrow bones

Lee


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This look familiar? You need to contact you breeder and get their help. You got a puppy from their lines....
> 
> ‪So You Think You Want a High Drive Puppy‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ...


I watched this video again-and Wolf isn't like that. He is actually really calm and plays by himself...but if you go to touch him he snarls and goes to rip your face off.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LissG said:


> It's actually a huge relief that you guys have had a real hard time too, and it's normal. I never even heard of a bully stick, but I'm definitely trying them out this week!!


Exercise exercise exercise.

Socialize socialize socialize.

And you really need to watch the video above so you KNOW you have to search out and find some good puppy/classes ASAP so you can get the skills to help this puppy grow (and you keep your sanity).





 




 
And you should be doing TONS of this all day long


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> It's actually a huge relief that you guys have had a real hard time too, and it's normal. I never even heard of a bully stick, but I'm definitely trying them out this week!!


They're a "bone" of sorts! hahaha!

Go to your closest pet store - they'll have them. See if your pup likes them. If so, start ordering them online at www.BestBullySticks.com. MUCH cheaper! I get the 12" thick or thin odorless.

Also, it was recommended to me to get a 'flirt pole'. I think someone on here said the mouthier the pup - the higher their prey drive? I got the flirt pole last week and it has also been a lifesaver! When she wants to chew on me - I take her out to chase the flirt pole and it gets her all tired out!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> IMO this pup is too young to be given things like bully sticks, pig ears etc...those things are filled with perservatives....get a raw soupbone for him...one with NO gristle/cartilege caca on it...just the marrow bones
> 
> Lee


Really? I've been giving Kaiya bully sticks since she was 9 weeks old exclusively because of all the great stuff I read on here about them! I never heard anyone say they shouldn't start on them until a certain age??? I went to the butcher and got raw soup bones last week. Within 10 minutes she had broken it and a huge, sharp spintered piece came off. Thank GOD I got it from her before she swallowed it!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> They're a "bone" of sorts! hahaha!/QUOTE]
> LMAO!!! I just saw what it was....thanks for the website! Definitely going to try the pole, too.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Your puppy is exactly the kind we like for Schutzund,herding, and agility and is BRED to be what is making this so hard for you. You have a normal high drive GSD puppy.


Wolf isn't like the dog in the video though...he actually is really calm and mellow. He doesn't bark alot, he sits and can keep himself busy, BUT if you go to pet him, touch him, or pick him up he tries to bite your face and hands off.


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

Try saying "Ouch" in a very high pitched voice so it understands that its hurting you and puts less pressure on its bites. Works most of the time.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Did not get Lucy until she was 3 months but, still had torn skin, bleeding, ripped shirt tales and black and blue body parts (yes we played rough when she was young) she did learn quite quickly when she hurt me and toned down the bite's on her own. Good luck and I am sure it will work out just fine.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

LissG said:


> Ok my dog Wolf is about 9 weeks old now, we've had him for about 3 weeks. The first couple days were fine but after that...well...it's been ****. I know GSD have an AWFUL "landshark" phase, but I'm not sure this is normal...when he started it happened all of a sudden, like someone flicked a switch. I tried dodging the bites and nasty snarles and say "NO!" (I tried yiping but he just bit harder) and give him a toy instead, but he spits the toys out and goes for me. I've bought him every type of kong, antler, bone, squeaker, etc. My arms are so badly beaten, torn, cut, and ripped apart. He got my face pretty good too. He is nice to strangers to a point then he goes to bite them. I say "NO!" and give him something else to chew. He has a puppy boxer friend the same age he plays with every day for like an hour or so, and I thought he'd learn bite inhibition, but apparently not...
> 
> I don't know what else to do. It's to the point where I can't pet him, touch him, or pick him up. I'm afraid of my own puppy, as silly as it sounds. Today I really just wanted to break down and cry. I love him sooo sooooooo much it's not even funny. I don't think it's possible for me to love anything as much as I love him, I'm so attatched I REALLY don't even want to THINK of giving him back to the breeder or to someone else. Is this intense aggressive behavior normal? I know to expect a long biting phase, but this bad?? No petting? No touching? I have him enrolled in puppy preschool so he interacts with more dogs (that starts on the 31st) so hopefully that will help, but now I'm worried he'll hurt the strangers. He's never as mean/aggressive with strangers as he is with me. What am i doing wrong??? It's not like I'm an awful abusinve mom that deserves this


Welcome to the club. :crazy:


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better. You were describing my dog at that age. Hes about 13 months now......and he will cuddle and knows how to control his mouth! Time and consistency are the holy grail!

EXERCISE more EXERCISE and then some more. Lots of obedience/treats/training and also mental exercise


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

It may well be "normal" but not all high drive puppies are biters. Just want people who do not own GSD but visit this forum to know that not all GSDs bite like this when they are young. Hope the OP's puppy outgrows it soon. Sounds unfun.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

It sounds normal to me. I remember when my GS was a puppy, it was a big disappointment to me that I could not pet or cuddle him. He was all about mouthing and those sharp puppy teeth hurt! They do outgrow it though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

here is a pic of Singe the day he came home.









you can bet that he went through QUITE the landshark phase. Thankfully he quickly picked up what isn't allowed. Probably because Rayden would stand on him if he wouldn't calm down.....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LissG said:


> Wolf isn't like the dog in the video though...he actually is really calm and mellow. He doesn't bark alot, he sits and can keep himself busy, BUT if you go to pet him, touch him, or pick him up he tries to bite your face and hands off.


He's really calm and mellow by himself (which is FABULOUS cause he has an 'off switch' but when he want to have fun and be a puppy, he's over the top cause he IS drivey like the pup in the picture.

While it's great he knows how to play with himself, you need to ENCOURAGE AND START PLAYING WITH HIM! 

You have to TEACH him how to play nicely. When he's being good and playing by himself, there is no teaching going on.

ENGAGEMENT, tugging, exercise, play play play play WITH him and teach him how to use the tug toys.

You need to WATCH and start doing the stuff in THESE videos:



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Exercise exercise exercise.
> 
> Socialize socialize socialize.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> here is a pic of Singe the day he came home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha awwww look at baby Singe. Gosh they've grown up so fast. Next thing you know they'll be a year old.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I do play with Wolf ALOT and he really does get a ton of exercise. Usually he's worn out and I'm the one trying to get him to keep going lol. I did enroll him in some classes, so hopefully that helps. Classes start Sunday can't wait :-D!!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> I do play with Wolf ALOT and he really does get a ton of exercise. Usually he's worn out and I'm the one trying to get him to keep going lol. I did enroll him in some classes, so hopefully that helps. Classes start Sunday can't wait :-D!!!!


Just wanted to let you know...misery loves company....posted this today!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...deo-14-wk-old-landshark-kaiya-attack-lol.html


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Just wanted to let you know...misery loves company....posted this today!
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...deo-14-wk-old-landshark-kaiya-attack-lol.html


hahaaahahahaahaha i know i shouldn't laugh-but she's so pretty and she makes such funny faces and noises!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> hahaaahahahaahaha i know i shouldn't laugh-but she's so pretty and she makes such funny faces and noises!


No...it IS pretty funny!! :laugh:

Did it make you feel any better???? LOL


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> No...it IS pretty funny!! :laugh:
> 
> Did it make you feel any better???? LOL


it DID!! i REALLY do love my puppy and i just want him to be happy and his craziness just made me feel like i'm screwing up. aside from trying to kill us lol he really is a great dog, and very adorable....so i'm REALLY hoping this is just a super duper nasty phase with him. 


Wolf's first vanilla ice cream :wub:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> it DID!! i REALLY do love my puppy and i just want him to be happy and his craziness just made me feel like i'm screwing up. aside from trying to kill us lol he really is a great dog, and very adorable....so i'm REALLY hoping this is just a super duper nasty phase with him.
> 
> 
> Wolf's first vanilla ice cream :wub:


OMG...he is SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Totally normal. Like people have said, this is completely normal for a gsd puppy and BOY to I wish I had known that or had found this forum when Dharma and I went through it. I thought I was going to go crazy, kill her or myself. Like people said though, EXERCISE. EXERCISE and them more EXERCISE. I wouldn't wait for classes to start training either. You can teach the basics, like sit and down, yourself. There are videos and books to help you get started. Mental exercise will wear him out faster than physical exercise. Make a flirt pole as well. I never had the benefit of using one but I have heard nothing but great things. 

And remember, this too shall pass. Believe it or not in 7-8 months you will wonder what happened to your adorable little fuzzball and feel that the puppy stage passed way to quickly. Even though some of it can be trying, enjoy the rest of it. It passes so quickly. I love Dharma more than anything in the world but when I look at her puppy pictures, I sure do miss that little ball of fuzz!!


----------



## kpope23 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is completely normal for him/ her at that age. My GSD puppy did the same thing until 3-4 months and it calmed down drastically. He def needs to learn bite inhibition so playing with other puppies is key. You have to show him/her your the alpha so pinning him is not a bad idea, You have to show dominance. Yelping LOUD and walking away will work too if you do it EVERY TIME be consistent. They don't really understand NO yet at that age so that can actually work against you becasue they still see it as affection if your talking to them. So less verbal and more actions they'll understand. Walking away and not playing for a few mins does get the point across and give him/her a bone to chew on instead. IT WILL get BETTER be patient I went through the same thing. Puppy class for socialization works too and its great exercise. The more exercise he get the better behaved, a tired dog is a good dog. GOOD LUCK!! 

P.S. Watch Dog whisperer..Caesar's instructions changed my Dogs behavior immediately for the better..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this is a puppy - the 'alpha roll" and pinning is very very old school techniques - I would not advise this type of confrontation with this puppy.

I would STRONGLY ADVISE you to talk to YOUR BREEDER!!!! This does not sound like typical puppy mouthiness if he is growling at you! sheeesh....you got him from someone on this board I thought....go back to them for help!!!

Lee


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree very much with Lee. Sure, could be "normal" but I have my reservations that this is normal puppy play. Talk to your breeder, and some video wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Keek was a monster from outer space, I swear. The ONLY thing that worked was teaching her to kiss---all the other ways only made her bolder in biting. So one day I spread a thin little layer of peanut butter on my hand, and as she licked up that ---I'd say ....kiss, gooood kiss. We practice this until one day when she was monster-from-outer-space biting me, instead of doing the other things that just plan did no good, I said ....kiss.... and it worked! Holey moley---JACKPOT!

But it turned her into a kiss monster. So I had to teach "Eskimo" which is her nose instead of the ...um... "French" kiss. lol.

The first time she Eskimo Kissed our vet, Keek about knocked her over. Two steps forward one step backward. Sigh.

It's all good now, and Keek still Eskimo and French kisses, but the bite-monster has left planet Earth.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> this is a puppy - the 'alpha roll" and pinning is very very old school techniques - I would not advise this type of confrontation with this puppy.
> 
> I would STRONGLY ADVISE you to talk to YOUR BREEDER!!!! This does not sound like typical puppy mouthiness if he is growling at you! sheeesh....you got him from someone on this board I thought....go back to them for help!!!
> 
> Lee


Ditto

I think the OP purchased the puppy from a vet http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/162464-finally.html#post2188444


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I spoke with the breeder and it's NOT normal puppy play. He did offer me some options, but I'm very attatched to Wolf so we're going to work on it. He really is a great dog aside from the biting. He's young enough that I think with patience, classes, time, dedication, and love we can help him. The good truly out weighs the bad.

DarmasMom-you're right, the puppy phase FLIES by. I can't believe how fast he is getting SOOO big. It seems like just yesterday he was this little floppy eared thing. It's only been a few weeks, but what a difference!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sagelfn said:


> Ditto
> 
> I think the OP purchased the puppy from a vet http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/162464-finally.html#post2188444



Missed that!!!!!!!! Thought it was from a board member.....either way....

Ahhh - I know a vet here, bred Goldens - no OFAs, nothing...just "for the family and clients" - then got some Dobes (Kimbertal)...no OFAs, still breeds them randomly...daughter is in 4th year of vet school --- they have no problems intellectually breeding pets....or giving away pups at 4 weeks....being a vet does not mean that they are always "responsible breeders"...

In any event - as I see that the vet agrees that the growling and biting is not "normal puppy behavior", I hope she is helping the OP with the pup!

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> this is a puppy - the 'alpha roll" and pinning is very very old school techniques - I would not advise this type of confrontation with this puppy.
> 
> I would STRONGLY ADVISE you to talk to YOUR BREEDER!!!! This does not sound like typical puppy mouthiness if he is growling at you! sheeesh....you got him from someone on this board I thought....go back to them for help!!!
> 
> Lee


Agreed. Biting/mouthing is normal. Growling is unacceptable. As for playing try to make him come to you for play as much as you can. But make sure that teeth on flesh is not tolerated. I didn't read all the postings but I hope you have a crate in order to improve your and his sanity. You can include me in the Punctured-By-Pup club. Both my wife and I had many wounds and I even had to get stitches once. They do grow out of it but it can be many months before the pup is where you want him with regard to mouthing. It takes a TON of patience and perseverance.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a problem with nipping also for a few days, so I did a lot of watching and analyzing and came up with the following plan, which has worked really well for me so far.

1. Realize that the pup's teeth are like a human's hands. Pups will use their mouth and nip when they are playful, curious, as a greeting, when they are frustrated with something else also also when they are angry. It does not mean your pup doesn't like you, just that they haven't learned yet that humans have different rules. 

2. The ABSOLUTE WORST thing you can EVER do is snatch your hand or foot away quickly. For me, this was guaranteed to make my pup bite again and also to make biting hands and feet the best game ever. 

3. I stopped thinking of my job as to teach pup to stop biting me and started think of my job as to teaching the pup what was OK to bite. That means TONS of redirecting towards appropriate objects and also praise for chewing the right things.

4. You need to get to know your pup and when they bite, then you always need to be thinking one step ahead of them, anticipating when they want to nip. My pup looks to bite something when I tell her 'no' or remove something from her, just from the frustration of restraining herself. So today she was about to chew the baseboard, I told her no, she turned around and immediately I waved a bully stick past her nose. Then she went after that and I praised her. Had I not foreseen all that and not been ready with the stick, she would have nipped my feet or hands. Instead she got praise for doing something right. I never go around her without a bully stick or toy so I can redirect her if she starts to chew me.

5. Make other things more exciting to chew than humans. I bought my pup a bright pink teddy bear her size and I wiggle it and use it to wrestle with her like another pup (I push it towards her, as I choose not to do the tug of war thing). I make fighting noises when they wrestle and hold the bear away from me. 

When she gets tired I start moving the bear slower and slower and start making low, humming calming noises. After I see the pup is definitely getting relaxed and calm I slowly move the bear towards me and let the pup be near my skin. If she touches me gently or licks me I reward with praise. If she nips I immediately give a verbal correction and stick part of the bear in her mouth. This whole exercise seems to have worked really well. I also sit with her in my lap and hold the bully stick for her while she chews it. 

6. Remember when you get frustrated so does s/he, plus, you move faster when frustrated, making you an even more exciting chew toy! If you get frustrated put her in the laundry room or in the crate until you both cool down.

7. Try bitter apple on your hands and feet. This wont stop the nipping, but it may help her think twice and slow down before looking at human skin. 

8. I found yelping and a loud 'no' to make things much worse, but I use a loud "tssshhh" inhaling or exhaling which is not really a human sound, to startle her momentarily, enough for me to stick something else in her mouth. Note that none of the sounds are supposed to magically stop biting, its just supposed to distract them enough for you to put something else in their mouth and wiggle it around.

Sorry about the long post, just wanted to share what I have learned so far. I think the most important step is thinking ahead of them and seeing and knowing when they are going to nip. I know it's frustrating, hang in there and I hope it works out for you soon.

RH


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Agreed. Biting/mouthing is normal. Growling is unacceptable. As for playing try to make him come to you for play as much as you can. But make sure that teeth on flesh is not tolerated. I didn't read all the postings but I hope you have a crate in order to improve your and his sanity. You can include me in the Punctured-By-Pup club. Both my wife and I had many wounds and I even had to get stitches once. They do grow out of it but it can be many months before the pup is where you want him with regard to mouthing. It takes a TON of patience and perseverance.


Whether growling is really a problem depends to me the type and reason of growl. Puppies growl a lot when they are playing or at least to us it sounds like a growl but it is not an aggressive warning growl like you might hear from a dog that is serious. We have had a female adult GSD who would grab your arm and "growl" like crazy but never applied any pressure at all. She was playing like dogs do - no problem there. 

If your pup is giving you an aggressive "Watch It" type growl then it is a serious thing that you do need to correct immediately and teach him/her that that is not acceptable at all.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

codmaster said:


> Whether growling is really a problem depends to me the type and reason of growl. Puppies growl a lot when they are playing or at least to us it sounds like a growl but it is not an aggressive warning growl like you might hear from a dog that is serious. We have had a female adult GSD who would grab your arm and "growl" like crazy but never applied any pressure at all. She was playing like dogs do - no problem there.


This. We've even had people come in here concerned because their dog is "growling" while they're rubbing his ears or scratching his belly.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Whether growling is really a problem depends to me the type and reason of growl. Puppies growl a lot when they are playing or at least to us it sounds like a growl but it is not an aggressive warning growl like you might hear from a dog that is serious. We have had a female adult GSD who would grab your arm and "growl" like crazy but never applied any pressure at all. She was playing like dogs do - no problem there.
> 
> If your pup is giving you an aggressive "Watch It" type growl then it is a serious thing that you do need to correct immediately and teach him/her that that is not acceptable at all.



Gawd!! I am glad you typed this!! I've been following this thread for information. My Sasha growls sometimes. Because of this thread, I began to think that I had a demon dog on my hands!! This is the same dog that will lick me to death in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

JulieBays said:


> Gawd!! I am glad you typed this!! I've been following this thread for information. My Sasha growls sometimes. Because of this thread, I began to think that I had a demon dog on my hands!! This is the same dog that will lick me to death in the morning. Thank you.


I know dogs growl and bark and bite, it's normal...but this isn't that. I've been around dogs my whole life, this is different. It's going to take some work, but I know we'll get through it. I appreciate everyone's help and support .


----------

